# 'snot tape



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I did a search whistling2 but i didn't see any postings on a new masking product called 'snot tape (because it's not tape, get it?). I was wondering if anyone has used it and if they had any feed back.

I am supposed to be getting a sample of it from the manufacturer. I guess it's just been released on the market this summer and i haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Frog Tape. 3M has had a lot issues with their stuff.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I like frog tape too for certain instances


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm a big fan of Frog Tape. 3M has had a lot issues with their stuff.


It's all we use now unless it's to just tape plastic to it's self when wrapping some thing.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

I just picked some up the other day...Looks promising for textured surfaces. Haven't tried it yet but looks cool.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I think, "Taint Tape", would've been a catchier name, but whatever.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I think, "Taint Tape", would've been a catchier name, but whatever.


ah the imagery . . . . . . . ewwwwww


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lovasnj said:


> I just picked some up the other day...Looks promising for textured surfaces. Haven't tried it yet but looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green is certainly eye catching isn't it! I am waiting for a couple of samples from the manufacturer. Is are the green strips the sticky part or are they just there for looks?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I already sell frog tape. Thanks anyway though. Don't have or want the 3M stuff! Do sell the shurtape version which seems to work ok.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wouldn't touch it simply based on the name. What a horrible advertising strategy.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Pacman...The green stripes are the only sticky part of the tape. It looks promising for clean edges on textured surfaces.The adhesive is slightly raised and sort of squishy/flexible.


Via their website :

Because it’s not tape, it’s a paper strip with a barrier of specially formulated polyurethane gel. The gel sticks and fills the gaps — helping you paint clean edges like never before.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wouldn't touch it simply based on the name. What a horrible advertising strategy.


I agree, poor name choice. What's wrong with calling it Gel Tape?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Because it 'snot tape! So it would be gel ??????? paper?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

After I tried this, i am somewhat disappointed. It works fine keeping any paint from bleeding under it, but because of it's thickness it makes a pretty bad lip along the new painted edge. I think i'll pass on this one.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

'snot worth it. LOL.


----------



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Bummer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

